# Edge Insight CTS or recommendation for diesel?



## Cetane (Dec 10, 2014)

Now that our diesel has been around for awhile, what is the preferred monitor / code clearing device? I like the idea of the Edge CTS over a traditional hand held scanner, and don't want an app for my phone. What are the best options for our CTDs? I do not plan on making any performance mods, just want to keep ahead of pending failure modes.


----------

